# Adverbit



## Marsario

"Yleisin adverbityyppi ilmaisee tapaa ja muodostetaan päätteellä -sti, joka liitetään adjektiivin taivutusvartaloon, esim. hauska : hauska/sti."

"Komparatiivin ja superlatiivin muodot saadaan vaihtamalla vastaavat adjektiivin päätteet -mpi ja -in päätteisiin -mmin (komparatiivi) ja -immin (superlatiivi)."

(Fred Karlsson, Suomen peruskielioppi, ss. 262 – 263)

Minusta on aina ollut mielenkiintoista, että suomeksi komparatiivin ja superlatiivin adverbimuodot ovat samankaltaisia kuin adjektiivien komparatiivin ja superlatiivin muodot instruktiivisijassa (-in). Jos en ole väärässä… 
Ihmettelin, onko mahdollista, että komparatiivin ja superlatiivin adverbimuodot ovat nimenomaan alkuperäisesti adjektiivien instruktiivimuodot. Itse asiassia joissakin tapauksissa myös tavallisia adverbeja muodostetaan adjektiivin instruktiivimuodosta (hyvä --> hyvin).
Mitä mieltä te olette?


----------



## Gavril

Minustakin tuntuu todennäköiseltä, että komparatiivin ja superlatiivin adverbit olivat alun perin instruktiivin monikon* muodot. Kuten sanot, on monia tapauksia, joissa adverbin odotuksenmukainen pääte olisi _-sti, _mutta sen sijaan käytetään instruktiivin monikkoa: _kovin, harvoin, samoin, vaivoin, usein _jne.

Olen etsinyt Lauri Hakulisen teoksesta _Suomen kielen rakenne ja kehitys _(joka kannattaa muuten ostaa jos sinua kiinnostaa suomen nyky-/esihistoria), mutta tähän asti en ole löytänyt täyttä vahvistusta siitä, onko komparatiivin/superlatiivin pääte _-in_ samaa alkuperää kuin instruktiivin _-in_. Hakulinen käsittelee instruktiivisijaa sivuilla 105-107, ja komparatiivia sekä superlatiivia sivuilla 115-118.

*Huom. että _-in _on instruktiivin *monikon* pääte -- instruktiivin yksikkö _-n _on yleensä mahdotonta erottaa (muodoltaan) genetiivistä, ja se näkyy sanoissa ja sanonnoissa kuin _aivan, kahden kesken _jne.


----------



## DrWatson

Olette todennäköisesti oikeassa. Myös *Isossa suomen kieliopissa* (§ 388 instruktiivi: _in_-adverbien rakenne ja merkitys) instruktiivisiin _in_-adverbeihin luetaan myös _(i)mmin_-komparaatiojohdokset. Kielessä esiintyy myös _lti_-loppuisia adverbeja sekä perusmuodossa (_paljo-lti_) että komparatiivissa (_suuremma-lti_), mutta nämä ovat harvinaisia eivätkä enää produktiivisia.

Joskus näkee myös _sti_-päätettä käytettävän komparatiivijohdoksissa (esim. _suure-mma-sti_), mutta tämä ei taida olla kielenhuollon suositusten mukaista (ISK:han ei ole preskriptiivinen vaan deskriptiivinen kielioppi).


----------



## Marsario

> Kuten sanot, on monia tapauksia, joissa adverbin odotuksenmukainen pääte olisi _-sti, _mutta sen sijaan käytetään instruktiivin monikkoa: _kovin, harvoin, samoin, vaivoin, usein _jne.



Sanoisin kuitenkin, että yleensä on ero päätteestä -sti muodostettujen adverbien ja instruktiivimuodosta muodostettujen välillä.
Mielestäni -sti adverbit saattavat esintyä yksin adverbialeina (esim. Juoksen kovasti) mutta instruktiiviadverbit joutuvat adverbialin sijassa esintymään vain jonkun muun sanan (yleensä jonkun toisen adverbin) etumääritteenä (esim. Juoksen kovin nopeasti).
Tämä ei koske kaikkia adverbeja mutta minun mielestäni se koskee kaikkia -in/-n adverbeja, jolla on vastaava -sti muoto.
Saattaako se olla totta?


----------



## Marsario

> Myös *Isossa suomen kieliopissa* (§ 388 instruktiivi: _in_-adverbien rakenne ja merkitys) instruktiivisiin _in_-adverbeihin luetaan myös _(i)mmin_-komparaatiojohdokset.



Hieno linkki! Kiitos paljon! En tietänyt niitä nettisivuista!


----------



## Gavril

Marsario said:


> Sanoisin kuitenkin, että yleensä on ero päätteestä -sti muodostettujen adverbien ja instruktiivimuodosta muodostettujen välillä.
> Mielestäni -sti adverbit saattavat esintyä yksin adverbialeina (esim. Juoksen kovasti) mutta instruktiiviadverbit joutuvat adverbialin sijassa esintymään vain jonkun muun sanan (yleensä jonkun toisen adverbin) etumääritteenä (esim. Juoksen kovin nopeasti).
> Tämä ei koske kaikkia adverbeja mutta minun mielestäni se koskee kaikkia -in/-n adverbeja, jolla on vastaava -sti muoto.



_usein _esiintyy "varsinaisena" adverbina ja sillä on vastaava _-sti _muoto, _useasti. __useasti _tarkoittaa muistaakseni kuitenkin "monesti, monta kertaa" eikä (yleensä) "usein".


----------

